
Robigalia – Rust on top of seL4 - xvilka
https://robigalia.gitlab.io/book/rosme.html
======
owyn
Not a lot of info at that link. Project overview / documentation is here, that
might be better?

[https://robigalia.gitlab.io/book/rosme.html](https://robigalia.gitlab.io/book/rosme.html)

As a meta comment, sprawling projects like this (with lots of sub-projects)
just don't seem to be as friendly to navigate on gitlab vs github. gitlab does
have a "pages" feature but it's still a lot of work to build something nice
with it...

~~~
dang
Ok, we changed to that link from
[https://gitlab.com/robigalia](https://gitlab.com/robigalia). Thanks!

